# Ein neuer Stern am Big Game Himmel



## Sailfisch (5. April 2010)

Hallo Freunde des Big Game Fischens!
Ein neuer Stern ist am Big-Game-Buch-Himmel aufgegangen. Jürgen Oeder und Kurt Lehr haben ihr Werk vorgelegt. 
Im Magazin ist meine Rezension ja bereits veröffentlicht, damit aber auch diejenigen die dort nicht mitlesen auf das Buch aufmerksam werden, hier nochmals die Rezension. 
Für dieses tolle Werk rührt man gerne die Werbetrommel, denn es lohnt sich für jeden Big Gamer!



> *Der große Wurf*
> 
> _*von KAI JENDRUSCH*_
> 
> ...



Eine umfangreiche Leseprobe findet ihr hier. #6

Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch auch das Buch bereits erworben und kann sein Votum abgeben.


----------



## Marlin1 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Ein neuer Stern am Big Game Himmel*

Grüß dich Kai,

ja, ich habe das Buch auch schon länger.
Ich bin aber erst jetzt über Ostern, dank des bescheidenen
Wetters dazu gekommen, das Werk einmal durch zuarbeiten.

Ich kann deiner Rezension nur voll und ganz zustimmen.
Das Buch ist tatsächlich jeden € locker wert, da bleiben eigentlich keine Fragen offen.

Für mich der legitime Nachfolger des mittlerweile legendären
aber bereits 30 Jahre alten Buches ' Hochseeangeln das faszinierende Abenteuer' von Marc Richard .

Das neue Buch ist einfach allumfassend und aktuell, alle Weiterentwicklungen in Takle und Technik, sowie die neuen Angelmethoden sind erstklassig ein und ausgearbeitet. 
Ebenso für Pedanten wie mich, die neuesten Biologischen Erkenntnisse leicht verständlich herüber gebracht.

Die erstklassige Arbeit der beiden Autoren hat mich beeindruckt und die Bilder alleine sind schon den ganzen Buchpreis wert.#6
Also mein Tipp :  Kaufen !! Das wird der neue Klassiker !!


Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## Sailfisch (6. April 2010)

*AW: Ein neuer Stern am Big Game Himmel*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Grüß dich Kai,
> 
> ja, ich habe das Buch auch schon länger.
> Ich bin aber erst jetzt über Ostern, dank des bescheidenen
> ...



Hallo Reinhold!

Ein Wort aus berufenem Munde! #6

Wenn es Dir gefällt, kann es so schlecht nicht sein. |supergri


----------

